
Shorts Lost $8B: Tesla the Most Valuable Car Company in American History - joering2
https://www.marketwatch.com/articles/tesla-stock-most-valuable-car-company-51578415861
======
wcarron
Patently absurd. Ford sold 1.24 million TRUCKS in 2019. 327k truck sales in Q4
alone. That's almost as many vehicles as Tesla delivered all year.

GM also sold over 2x trucks this year as all Tesla deliveries. I think
Dodge/Ram did, too.

I hate trucks, but Tesla is nowhere close to the most valuable car company, no
matter what way you slice it.

------
olliej
50/50 they’re gambling other people’s money, not their own.

